# A plan rock !!



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Last year (first year with A-Plan and Skyline) paid 1500 for a 32gtr mods declared....27yrs old with 2years ncb. Now this year 28 and 3yrs ncb it's gone down to £1120!!! 

Sorted.


----------

